# verwenden der lame_enc.dll in VB



## vyser (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte während einer Soundaufnahme direkt in MP3 konvertieren.

Ich habe einen Beitrag gefunden in dem das Programm "Messer" empfohlen wurde. Leider kann ich das nicht nutzen, weil ich diese Funktion gerne in ein bestehendes Programm integrieren würde.

Deswegen wollte ich gerne wissen, ob jemand ein Beispiel (Doku) für die Verwendung von LAME mit VB hat.

Ich kann einfach nichts finden. 


greetz
vyser


----------

